# FRESNO CLASSICS CAR CLUB 25th ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW ** JULY 5, 2014



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

COME CELEBRATE 25 YEARS OF LOWRIDING FOR FRESNO CLASSICS CAR CLUB.

1st & 2nd PLACE AWARDS
SPECIALTY AWARDS
RAFFLES
MUSIC
ACTIVITIES FOR THE KIDS


MALAGA PARK 
3582 Winery Avenue
Fresno, California 93725


MORE INFO COMING SOON..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This my friends should be good.


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

Come out and support Fresno Classics... show open to All car/truck clubs and solo riders...


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

LET'S CELEBRATE 25 YEAR'S OF LOWRIDING
{ FRESNO CLASSICS c.c. CAR SHOW }
car's/truck's/suv's/motorcycle's/bicycle's
............OPEN TO ALL............


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

Come out and have a good time with Fresno Classics c.c.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Well u know we (Blvd Kings CC) will be out there to support our brothers from another mother.........


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

please visit our website for updated info daily


www.fresnoclassicscarclub.com


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Flyers coming soon

NOW BEING SPONSOR BY

BUD LIGHT 
PIZZA PIT
WHEEL KING
FATBOYS
AND MORE TO COME


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

..........FRESNO CLASSICS c.c. 25 ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW........


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt for the homies


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> Ttt for the homies


 :thumbsup: good looking out johnnie


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Updated sponsors:

Maxxed out trophy
BudLight
Wheel King
Pizza Pit
Fat Boys Restaurant and Bar
Bottoms Up Bar
Live Wire Mobile Sound and Light


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Roll Call:

1. Blvd Kings CC


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

FCcc TTT ... we need roll call. 
1. Blvd kings


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

LiNo S said:


> View attachment 1135865
> FCcc TTT ... we need roll call.
> 1. Blvd kings


2.JUST DIPPIN will b there


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

CHEVYMAN71/64 said:


> 2.JUST DIPPIN will b there


 thats whats up bro... thanxs for the support


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

FRESNO CLASSICS CC TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATINS FINEST CRUISING BY!!!! TTT*


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

What up homies


----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)

CHINGON CEN CALIFAS will be in the house


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

stepituptattoo said:


> CHINGON CEN CALIFAS will be in the house


 thats whats up...


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

some of FRESNO CLASSICS car club lowlows...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Need a Dj? 323.557.2854 Mike

Dance contest with the kids, silly string fight, prizes for every kid that gets in. Also a dance contest with adults and a cash prize$$$$$

Gimme a call if interested.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming to Fresno for this one...:yes:


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj coming to Fresno for this one...:yes:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Magazine coverage added


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*Looking forward to attending.:thumbsup: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE THERE COVERING EVENT!*




AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


>





AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> Magazine coverage added


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *Looking forward to attending.:thumbsup:
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE THERE COVERING EVENT!*
> 
> [URL="http://s24.photobucket.com/user/anthonyf76/media/Poster%20Design%20FINAL.jpg.html"]
> :thumbsup:[/URL]:thumbsup: 25 years long time Fresno Classics c.c.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt for the Fam.


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Roll Call:

1:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

FCCC said:


> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> > *Looking forward to attending.:thumbsup:
> > LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE THERE COVERING EVENT!*


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

Going to be a great show we can't wait!

Anthony give me a call when you get a chance got to run a few ideas threw you for the show!


Maxxed out Trophy 559 287 7640
AtomiC


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT FCCC


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Heard there's a new 57 vert in town...........


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

TTT.... What up Johnnie


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Not much art. Trying to get a few things done before end of month


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

TTT...


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Ttt

Who's willing to come down for a cash pay out hop???


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

[/

TTT..[/QUOTE]
*ADVANCED TICKETS FOR THE FRESNO SUPER SHOW NEXT SUNDAY ARE AVAILABLE FOR $20.00 DOLLARS AT "KOOL DESIGNS" IN FRESNO (559)252-5665 **OR THE SELLAND ARENA BOX OFFICE!!!!!
**YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW...... *


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

What up ant Dogg? Missed u guys on on the stripe last nite.


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

What's up fellas? Show will be here in no time!


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

johnnie65 said:


> What's up fellas? Show will be here in no time!


 Yeah can't wait its going to be hella hot tho


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Silly string fight on the horizon my brothers.....:yes:


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hop pay outs

Single pump, double pump and radical
first place $500, second place $300 , third place $200..

$45 entry fee


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

this will be a good event this weekend see you there....Save the date!


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Can we reserve indoor spots.......


----------



## bag of trick's (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

T.T.T.


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

Show is coming soon get those pre regs in


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

What up FCCC?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

How do we get indoors? . Lol


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> How do we get indoors? . Lol


Bring a canopy.... lol!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

FCCC said:


> Bring a canopy.... lol!




This foo! Lmao


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Lmao.. good one comps


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

right around the corner...:wave:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

My niggarachies


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Can FRESNO CLASSICS get a roll call going:


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> Can FRESNO CLASSICS get a roll call going:



Oh you know Blvd kings will be there to support our brothers!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

ONLY 5 DAYS AWAY. MAJESTICS CEN CAL GOING TO HAVE A FUNKY GOOD TIME. WE DONT NEED TO MAKE MONEY OF OUR OWN PEOPLE COME OUT AND ENJOY FREE FOOD, DRINKS, MUSIC, AWARDS AND WILL BE HAVING A RAFFLE.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

2 WEEKS AWAY...GET THE LOWLOWS READY...


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Please help spread the word to all hoppers. .
UNFORTUNATELY THE HOP HAS BEEN CANCELLED ... SORRY FOR INCONVENIENCE


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Bring you Harley, Street Bike, Bicycle, Hot Rod, Lowrider, Truck, SUV, Sport/Muscle Car, Import... ALL WELCOME Come support our 25th anniversary Car Show. 4 DJ, pool & games for kids, Magazine coverage, all welcome, plenty of vendors, raffle.. NO HOP DUE TO INSURANCE ISSUE Category's Cars 59 & below OSC 60-64 0SMF 65-69 OSMF 70-79 SMF 79 & Below Wagon SMF 79 & Below Convertible SMF 80-89 SMF 90-99 SMF 00-14 SMF Euros SMF Import 2dr SMF Import 4dr SMF Sports Cars S,C Muscle Cars S,C Classic Cars 1-3 Under Construction Cars 1-3 Vw’s 1-3 Motorcycle’s Full Size Bikes 1-3 Designer Bikes 1-3 Bikes 16” & below SMF 17” & above SMF 3 wheel bikes SMF Pedal Cars 1-3 Beach Cruisers 1-3 Trucks 50s & below OC 60-69 OC 70-79 OC 80 SMF Full size trucks SMF Mini Trucks SMF Scion Xb SMF Full size suv SMF El Camino SC Vans 1-3 Special Int 1-3


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

Whats the categories for bikes


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

A firme way to wrap up the weekend.....


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

​TTT


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Kidblack said:


> Whats the categories for bikes


16"s and below street mild full 1-3
17" and 11-53 street mild full 1-3
beach cruisers 1-3


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Right and I mean right around the corner...:yes:


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes sir going to be fun


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

What about 20 inch i never heard of a 17 inch bike


----------



## MADTOWN (Feb 8, 2009)

What about Mini SUV? Is there a category for them?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Only 5 days away


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

MADTOWN said:


> What about Mini SUV? Is there a category for them?



Blazers and mini suvs will me with mini truck/suv


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> Blazers and mini suvs will me with mini truck/suv


That's 9 total trophy for that category. If there is more then enough entry in that category we can split up to there own category


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Kidblack said:


> What about 20 inch i never heard of a 17 inch bike


20" would be considered 17" or bigger.. we said 17" and bigger to fill the inch gap.. you never know what shows up..


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

FRESNO CLASSICS car clubs CAR SHOW this weekend july 5th..if your hungover that day we will be having a BEER GARDEN for that CRUDA lol...we do have limited space for cars with full display on pavement only.. all others will have to park on the grass area... NO ICE CHEST ALOUD IN THE PARK WITH ALCOHOL...CARS WILL BE CHECKED...there will be plenty of food venders and we will be selling waters and sodas...a lot of nice items to be RAFFLE.$1 a ticket or 6tickets for $5 or 12 tickets for $10...COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRESNO CLASSIC c.c. CELEBRATING THERE 25TH YEAR IN THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttmft! Only 3 more days!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't forget to stop by my booth to get your silly string for the silly string fight at the end of the day....


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY EVERYONE IN THE 559..HAVE FUN AND BE SAFE...
TOMORROWS ANOTHER BIG FUN DAY...BRING OUT THEM LO-LOWS AND SPEND THE DAY CELEBRATING
FRESNO CLASSICS car club 25TH ANNIVERSARY...
ORIGNAL BANNER
25TH ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW
SPECIAL PHOTO COVERAGE


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Blvd kings are here!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Wanted to say congrats to Fresno Classics on celebrating 25years. 
Blvd Kings had a great time. Always fun to kick back and BS with everyone.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I had a firme time....


----------

